# what animal is doing this???????



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I have some kind of animal shredding up a tree in my woods... It is tearing large pieces of tree bark down the tree(and up the tree), this is all being done at about 15 or so feet high up... The tree is partially dead and the bark is not easy to peel back. Looks like chewing is going on also. Im gonna try to add a picture to this thread and maybe someone can tell me what can do this kind of damage to a tree.......I figure someone on this site would know what is doing this. oh yea, also there are pieces of tree on the ground with blood on them


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

a rabbid squrill.  a badger maby i have no idea


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Set up the trail cam's, I will call the feds!
Sounds like signs off big foot to me!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

that is crazy. My guess would be either squirrels or maybe racoons?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We have a tree in our back yard, that looked something like that. It was the squirrels that did it to ours. The tree is now dead  WB


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks really weird. I can't imagine little squirrels tearing up a tree like that. Sounds like an X-Files case.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lightning????? Crazed woodpeckers????? I have no idea, but I'll be staying away from your house LOL


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

My lab did that to one of the kitchen chairs once and the results looked just like that. 

That is really bizarre lookin. 

Sowbelly


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Trust me guys that was no squirrel or raccoon that did that to that tree.

Looked at it about 2 weeks ago and I am as befuddled as the rest of you.
I have did a little research on the web about it but could not find anything similar.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Whatever it is that tree really pissed it off !


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

mabye a bear climbed up the tree and did we have a few bear in ohio i heard that w have about 20-30 bears that are wild in ohio just a thought very slim chance but it could have happend


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Beaver gone bad ?


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL, you guys are a riot.... I had thought it may had been a bear, but dont know of any around here.... It is not a squirl for sure.. Husband said he was in the woods yesterday and it is worse, I will go back and get more pictures to post. You can see big claw marks going up the tree... I just dont know.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is the phone number and extension for the wildlife officer in our area . If they would have listed an e-mail address you could have sent that picture . So they could see the extensive damage .

Portage - Barry Hennig (330) 644-3802 x3210 

If it is a bear , They will be able to provide the best possible outcome for all .


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks jay, I will call him... I am right next to westbranch state park. Tried calling them and got no one. may take a ride to the ranger station and bring them back with me . lol... will let you know.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i have a few suggestion on what might be doing that...and none of them are probably right........

A) Cannon Fodder.... someone playing real like Super Battle Tank in yer back yard
B) Yogi its a bit grumpy
C) someone lost a game of chicken with a tree
D) Bigfoot........Maybe Firestone Wilderness, but no ones seen that truck for a while.
E) they were shooting one of those "Messin' with Sasquatch" commercials and didnt tell you


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

laurajb said:


> Thanks jay, I will call him... I am right next to westbranch state park. Tried calling them and got no one. may take a ride to the ranger station and bring them back with me . lol... will let you know.


Maybe try the McDonalds across from East Park . I see those ranger guys there a lot .  

The amount of damage seems to suggest that it is a larger animal . I know *****' climb but have not heard of them doing that kind of a thing to a tree .

Good luck .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> .
> E) they were shooting one of those "Messin' with Sasquatch" commercials and didnt tell you


Those are hilarious .


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i have a few suggestion on what might be doing that...and none of them are probably right........
> 
> A) Cannon Fodder.... someone playing real like Super Battle Tank in yer back yard
> B) Yogi its a bit grumpy
> ...



LMAO...... its all fun and games till someone loses an eye...... The bad thing is I walk in those woods all the time and all I carry is a S&W 9mm......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats the common ohio "the browns suck again fan" they do that every year about this time when they realize it will be yet another year until they get close to a winning season..yea its very common where im from.. theres alot of em..they just seem to go into hiding about this time of the year to sulk....


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

maybe it's the result of someone getting AWAY from a bear!!


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

If you still have the pieces with blood put them into a plastic bag and seal it.Contact the biology department at KSU,someone there should help you.Also go to BFRO.net they definately will help you.They will keep everything confidential.Good luck and keep us in the loop....


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats weird... haha if it were me I wouldnt be carrying my 9mm it'll deff be my AK!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i wouldent go back there anytime soon if that happened in my back yard


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Wife and I both saw a bear on the north side of WB crossing the tracks 2 years ago. It was west of Rock Springs Rd. It didn't look like a big bear, but it was definitely a bear. Solid black and it was moving pretty quick.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's the work of the Jersey Devil. Probably Cam Janssen.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My girlfriend has a cottage in northern Michigan and they had the same exact thing happen to a tree in the woods, as well as to the new wood on the extension they built on their home. It was a porcupine. To get rid of it they had to sprinkle fox pee all around the house. I'm not kidding. Fox pee. You can buy it at Lowe's up there. Hope that helps,

Mike


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I once watched a very large woodpecker shred a tree like that. I come upon them occasionally while hunting mushrooms in the spring. There are some really large red headed woodpecker out there and they can rip up a tree.
I wouldn't have believed it possible till I actually watched one, the wood was flying and he was hard after some kind of insect.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

My guess would be a very large **** or possibly a bear trying to get to a hornet or ant nest. The blood is probably its own from the harsh ripping. or it could be the caveman from the Geico commercials.........................


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Bigfoot, no doubt I saw a picture of him on tv. he was real tall and had wood shavings in his fur, Some sort of mating ritual, trying to impress the ladies with his tree bashing prowess. I would stay inside till he's gone I here they can get a little friske this time of year..............................S


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

what about a cougar?just a thought


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a serious problem. Please be prepared to protect yourselves:










It's.... an El Chupacabra. 

There have been SEVERAL reports of them starting to be sighted in the US lately. I think the most reports come fromt the state of MO. I have spoken to a very respected someone who claims to have ran into one. I must keep this persons identiy secret, but here is part of his story:


_ *"Lets just say i had a 90 lab and 80 pound sheppard and id never seen either spooked/scared. So much so they were hideing behind me and trying to get between my legs. Id seen both raise he!! on bear n big cat without batting an eye. Ive had a bears noses in my ear and run headon into a big cat **** hunting and did'nt phase me like this. I was packing a colt on my hip and a semi-auto .308 in my arms and i did'nt want a [email protected] thing to do with it. Did'nt want to shoot it worrying i might just wound it and make it mad. And i aint never worried about nothing at night when im packin a pistol let alone a rifle. Every dog in the neighborhood was raiseing cain and all our cattle were scrunched up in one corner of the field as far away from it as they could get. Me standing 30 feet from it with a bright light in it's eyes and two groweling dogs at my feet did'nt make 'IT' bat an eye or act like it gave a [email protected]" * _


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chupacabra
http://paranormal.about.com/cs/chupacabra/a/aa071403.htm
http://paranormal.about.com/library/weekly/aa042202a.htm
http://skepdic.com/chupa.html


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

laurajb said:


> The bad thing is I walk in those woods all the time and all I carry is a S&W 9mm......


Better get a bigger gun. I'd suggest the S&W .500 or S&W .460!


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> This is a serious problem. Please be prepared to protect yourselves:


okay, this is no longer funny. how the h*ll did you get a picture of my mother-in-law?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Best and most interesting OGF thread to date.
Is this an oak or maple ?

My guess, two things happened:
1. Large sections of the bark can be ripped apart by steam explosions from a lightning strike.
2. Bark damage from lightning allows massive water loss and invites pest problems.

...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the work of a woodpecker. Not at all uncommon. Sorry to disappoint everyone.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

This is the handy work of a Michigan Wolverine after they get beat by the Buckeyes. They have nothing better to do since they cannot beat a Buckeye tree. They pick on other trees.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Are we being spoofed here ?
Photo properties state, pictures were taken 2 years ago ?
Kodak DX7440 Zoom Digital Camera 3/4/2004 8:36AM ?

Top photo: Round leaf tree, native of California ?
Middle photo: Bark of a maple ?
Bottom photo: Notice small tree trunk size of yet a third tree ?

laurajb:

l= laughing
a= at
ur= your
a= asinine
j= juvinile male OGF
b= gullible behavior ! !

Just kidding ! ....please keep us posted as soon as you find out anything.
This is most interesting
...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> That is the work of a woodpecker. Not at all uncommon. Sorry to disappoint everyone.


A typical government response.  *The truth IS out there*. 

Someone needs to call Mulder & Scully out of retirement! (X-Files for you younger people.)


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Need directions to that tree for next springs mushroom season


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Show's over everybody go home.
Mystery solved. 
It is the work of an ordinary woodpecker with a 6' beak. 
Yea right !

...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

reel said:


> It is the work of an ordinary woodpecker with a 6' beak.
> Yea right !


We have property in SE Ohio & I will tell you that seriously, you have no idea what a woodpecker can do. Don't be so certain that it wasn't one. They can absouletely destory a tree.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would not dismiss the possibility of it being a woodpecker. Particularly the pilleated woodpeckers are quite large. (up to 15 inches tall) The tree in the picture looks like rather soft and punky wood. One of the reasons the woodpeckers dig at the trees is searching for insects (ants, termites, etc.) and that tree would be a prime location for finding such a meal.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Let Reel have his fun guys.   I'm sure it's much more fun for him to cry "Conspiracy" than to say it's just a bird.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

laurajb said:


> LMAO...... its all fun and games till someone loses an eye...... The bad thing is I walk in those woods all the time and all I carry is a S&W 9mm......


well when yer in the woods, try to avoid cannon fire, cartoon bears which a bad case of the munchies, someone driving through the forest trying to prove its mind over matter, Big blue trucks, and people who think its wise to prank a harry 8ft tall dude who needs a bath

on top of that, 
a 9mm wont stop an armored tank
a 9mm may stop an enraged bear... maybe.. i wouldnt suggest it though
a 9mm cant stop the power of stupidity, and in idiot who plays chicken with a tree is about as stupid as you get
the tires on big foot are literally bullet proof
good luck with sasquatch


all joking aside though...the lightning sounds like a possible answer... a tree across the street from my house got hit and everything blew out like that and the ground was covered in shrapnal

and i do believe that a bear might have done that.... they have been known to rip apart a tree looking for grubs and stuff so it might be plausible

id contact a ranger either way


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

and i do believe that a bear might have done that.... they have been known to rip apart a tree looking for grubs and stuff so it might be plausible

[/QUOTE]A woodpecker would tear it apart for the same reason. Only it is much easier for a bird to tear it apart 15' up the tree than it is for a bear.

Here is a picture from a resource online of the pileated woodpecker sitting on a tree. The tree he is on looks very similar to the original picture.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I would not dismiss the possibility of it being a woodpecker. Particularly the pilleated woodpeckers are quite large. (up to 15 inches tall)


even larger. i saw one last year that had to be pushing 20" - scared the h*ll out of me as it swooped by.

here's some interesting info:
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Pileated_Woodpecker_dtl.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

woody woodpecker rides again...it is a woodpecker without a doubt..

however, after sundays game do not throw out the "the browns suck again fan" their rage knows no bounds...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had it happen in my backyard - A flying beaver!

No, seriously, that's the work of a pileated woodpecker.
Those things are huge - it ends up looking like someone
dumped bags of wood bark mulch under the tree!

If there were some tasty bugs (termites?) in the tree, those huge peckers
are like jack hammers.

Had one decide the tree next to my house was good one year - he would definitely wake me up ever morning! (He wasn' getting termites though -
they'll find a tree with good resonance and bang on it top mark their territory!)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Y'know, I looked back at those pics.
It's similar to what a woodpecker would do, but the wood in the second
picture is _ripped_ off the tree. Pileated's kinda chisel their way through,
but they can't just pull bark back like that. 

My second guess is lightning, but that doesn't account for the blood.
_Unless_, bigfoot was in the tree when it was hit........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> My second guess is lightning, but that doesn't account for the blood.
> _Unless_, bigfoot was in the tree when it was hit........


unless the woodpecker got a paper cut????


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Had it happen in my backyard - A flying beaver!
> 
> No, seriously, that's the work of a pileated woodpecker.
> Those things are huge - it ends up looking like someone
> ...



eh... that explaination sucks..... lightning blowing a tree apart sounds cooler..... and a ticked off yogi bear is funnier..... which i have a theory.... pot is a big cash crop eventhough its illegal... my geography teacher says its WV's biggest and he says that most of it was planted on land owned by state parks(only a stoner would see that as logical as well)...... well.. that would explain yogi bear's appetite and also why boo boo is so short 

that would also explain my "dude playing chicken with a tree" idea.... 


and for the record,....... a 9mm would infact take out a woodpecker.... just make sure you hit him, those things are mean


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this one is right !

They have big claws and tear off bark on rotting trees to eat the creepy crawly stuff underneath.


fishingredhawk said:


> My girlfriend has a cottage in northern Michigan and they had the same exact thing happen to a tree in the woods, as well as to the new wood on the extension they built on their home. It was a porcupine. To get rid of it they had to sprinkle fox pee all around the house. I'm not kidding. Fox pee. You can buy it at Lowe's up there. Hope that helps,
> 
> Mike


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL ok ok..... I read all your post.... So I just went back an took more pictures..... I dont know what kind of tree it is so i have a close up of the bark... If a woodpecker can peel back bark, then ok. Feel free to come have a look at it.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks. Nice photos..
Forgive me but I took liberty to brighten middle 2 pictures in photo shop, not enhance.
Also forgive all the kidding. Clean fun I hope...
Strange.
...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure of the ohio porcupine population,but that's got my vote.i've seen it once in the woods of michigan,along with other similar pics.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

in light of your newely discovered evidence, i have found the culprit...
The Elusive TREEBASS!!!.... 










but seriously... i didnt know porcupines could do that kinda damage, or climb for that matter. ya learn something new everyday...... and the porcupines in Over The Hedge do eat bark .......... is there really porcupines in ohio? or did we kick their butts and sendem back to michigan like we did with the wolverines..................ooooooooooooooooooo burn lol jk


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

"Porcupines are strict vegetarians. In the spring they feed on leaves, twigs and green plants. In winter, they chew through the outer bark of fir, hemlock, aspen and pines trees to eat the tender layer of tissue below. Sometimes, they will completely girdle, and thus kill, trees." http://www.desertusa.com/mag99/mar/papr/porcupine.html

There's more at: http://www.iwrc-online.org/kids/Facts/Mammals/porcupine.htm

It's started it's winter diet now. That is definitely a Porcupine you have out there...no doubt in my mind.

Porky gets my vote, and I'm sticking to it! 

Juls


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't forget about the elusive opossum, they forage for grubs,climb trees and have claws that can rip up a tree..........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

woodpecker!!!!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at the middle picture closely..........What do you see? Take it all in. 

Do you see the separate holes in the middle of the tree that hasn't stripped the bark off yet?

I would say a bobcat or wildcat or something of that nature. The holes were where they were holding on while the hind claws did the ripping?

Whatdayathink?????


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess i have never heard of porcupines in Ohio. I don't even see them listed in the ODNR's species list. I know all it would be possible to have them despite no prior presence but that would seem very rare. I have seen damage that they can do to cabin siding and trees in Ontario but I guess I have never seen enough of their activity to judge that one.

I think this is a definite case for a trail camera.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, those pics show some real muscle was put into that tree.
That,for sure, ain't no woodpecker!

Hadda be de Bigfoots.....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

OK - Do a google _image_ search under "porcupine damage to trees" and
"bear damage to trees" . My vote is bear...

Nope - I forgot to try "bigfoot damage to trees" . Look at the first and third pic.
*It is Bigfoot!*


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure it's not a porcupine. I lived in colorado and wyoming for years and have seen countless porcupines as well as their destructive habits and even had one that would chew on the logs of my cabin at night. They more commonly chew a ring around a tree and it's fairly clean and uniform. They only consume the outer layer of bark and what they do doesn't necessarily kill the trees and you would most often see them on the lodge pines. I would doubt as well that there are any in ohio. IMO, the damage seems excessive for a woodpecker, yet not impossible. Very well could be a bear. Regardles it's pretty interesting and worth getting someone out to take a look.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Not a bear. The tree is not big enough to support a bear moving around to do that damage. I doubt it is lightening. There should be some more damage up and down the tree if lighting hit it. 
Woodpecker is the best idea. The tree is dieing already which would enable bugs to be in it. It would also enable the woodpecker to remove bigger sections of the tree. I have seen where woodpeckers have done lots of damage to a tree, none like this though. 
I hope you have a brick house. If you have a wood house you may come home one day to find a new window opening in your house.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps someone has a trail camera that they can loan to you for a short time to check it out. If the activity continues the answer could be found very easily.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it was this dude...


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

What it the time line of this thing ?

Could a lightning storm have passed through just prior to these photo's. Because you certainly would have noticed when this first occured ?

Is there still any on-going damage. If so to what extent ? Trail-cam great idea.

Has there been any more additional "big bark" damage evidence or is it just more little chips appearing on the ground ?

This is getting more intrigue-ing daily. Lots of crazy ideas suggested so far.

Amazing thread

...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

woodpecker....


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

...Buck! :! I've been scouting & from the size of this buck I've been seeing those chunks out of the trees could very well be from him rubbing


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe daddy was a buck and momma was a giraffe.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

reel said:


> What it the time line of this thing ?
> 
> Could a lightning storm have passed through just prior to these photo's. Because you certainly would have noticed when this first occured ?
> 
> ...



they said there was blood on the ground.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

There has been a lot of good speculation about what has caused the damage, and up to this point scissorhands is tops, but I think, after relentless efforts and extensive research, the true culprit has been revealed....

If you look real close you can see wood chips in his hair and the mysterious blood on the ground has dripped from his eyes...sorry to terminate your guesses, but the party is over......




*Nolte on Tequilla!*


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I was trying to save a little money,,when I found out the dentist charged $100 for a tooth cleaning,,,,,, see we dont have too many teeth down here and I figured 1 tooth $100 ,,,man thats a new st.croix. rig.
Well when I seen yur tree I just cudnt help meeself,,,,,,,,I got that bad boy all polllished up!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt figur yd mind!!!!!!




Looks like a bear to me,,,, little bears can scury up twigs if they have to!
Down here they do sharped thier claws on trees,,( I was with the DNR and they showed me a tree on our property that looked like the bigger one in your pix) just like a cat and your couch.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't that a picture of Gary Busey and not Nick Nolte? Opinions please.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that is definitely nick.i know they're both crazy,but gary has better hair


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, that's Nolte the morning after a binge a couple of years ago. 
Either way, Rick...they're both pretty hard to look at...!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I captured a photo, look at the teeth on that varmit?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Toxic said:


> I captured a photo, look at the teeth on that varmit?


LOL!  
Spongebob????

I think this is the prime suspect!   








Just look at that overbite!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Pretty scary to say the least. Good pic also . S


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Whatever it is, it is still digging away at the tree. So it does not mind the cold and the snow....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I cannot believe you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL, me either. I have sat back there in my tree stand and have seen nothing. course im not watching the tree. I am watching the deer....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Try putting your stand in the same tree....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They probably are holding bugs. The tree there in the pics looks like a popular or Birch tree. Easy diggin for what ever is inside. At 15ft it must be a tree hugger.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

BEAR...... That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

ME TOO... For now...... Till I see what it is... Then I will stick to that....


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Sounds like signs off big foot to me!


Much like a white tailed buck, bigfoot is known to have boundaries that they mark with a rubline, if you will, to mark their territory. I would not go there at night!


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Hopefully after last nights snow there will be some tracks around the tree and if there is more damage and no tracks it must be a ghost.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

went back today after work. no tracks, no damage.... just dont know.....


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

In the original post, dated 11/04, (4 months ago), the tree sustained major damage.

My question is, has there been any additional "major damage" since then ?

In that time, the exposed interior tree trunk would have darkened in color so any additional new splitting etc would show up rather clearly.

I still think the situation is two fold:
1. A major damage event such as lightning, tornado, wind or such, occured just prior to the photos that split the tree apart.
2. After the tree interior became exposed, another critter(s), a species of which probably has already been mentioned, is causing continued damage.

I do not know of, nor ever heard of, any animal in the state of Ohio capable of that type of force at that level to a hardwood tree.
...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The same woodpecker(s) that were doing the damage 4 months ago are still around. I'm surprised that it seems so hard for everyone to comprehend. It's very, very common.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

OK with the woodpecker but do you think they can do all that in a short period of time ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, they can do a lot of damage. However, the damage would not seem quite so severe if you were to see the tree itself. Those types of trees (basically rotten) are very soft and "punky". They tear apart quite easily. In one session the ground can be covered with wood chips.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Between the birds and bugs there aint much left.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

No part of the tree has darkened in color. and yes, there has been more damage done.... I will try to get out there today and get new pictures of it... If it is a woodpecker(s) then there isnt a safe wood built house around...


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Yes, they can do a lot of damage. However, the damage would not seem quite so severe if you were to see the tree itself. Those types of trees (basically rotten) are very soft and "punky". They tear apart quite easily. In one session the ground can be covered with wood chips.


The picture doesn't look like it's a dead rotting tree to me . No other bark is peeling or falling off as far as I can tell and the strips that have been tore off do not look like woodpecker shavings .


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

reel said:


> OK with the woodpecker but do you think they can do all that in a short period of time ?


A pileated woodpecker could do this in a few hours, they are like a small ax...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> The same woodpecker(s) that were doing the damage 4 months ago are still around. I'm surprised that it seems so hard for everyone to comprehend. It's very, very common.


I'm a believer and this isn't incomprehensible since I have the same then going on in my front yard. Though I doubt it's a pileated woodpecker that's working over this gum tree, he does quite a bit of damage almost daily. I've seen and heard it doing his thing...and that sucker will go on for hours. I've cleaned the chips up a few times in the last couple of weeks only to have a new batch in a day or two.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For anyone who has seen the pileated woodpecker at work that damage is certainly possible from them. They are quite amazing the damage they can do to a tree. And if you are in a woods when they are at work you can hear them from a long, long ways away. So my money is still on Woody.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

If theres no tracks it has to be a bird. thats the only thing i can think of.


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you put a trail camera out. I would be getin a few by now that would be driving me nut!!!!


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

No, I dont have a trail camera. I go back there a lot in the summer so will may see what happens. Dont go walking much in the winter. Had a member from this site (papaperch) go back and take a look, lol He had no idea either and was suprised at the damage. Neighbor says he has seen bobcat in his woods but I have never seen them. I have little woodpeckers that feed in my bird feeders, but they are too small to do what is done.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not sure were the tree is but it wont stand long. Id just cut it up for fire wood!


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can get me an updated, higher resolution pic I know a biologist with the DNR that will ID.

If the holes are oblong, probably Pilated wodpecker, round ??

Need shots of holes, damage and the wood chips.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Kind of looks like feeding damage from a porquipine


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Ok, it was me i was just having a bad day, got :S .  
(For all who dont get it my user name is Bigfoot)


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

spot chaser.
That sounds great. I will get you pictures this weekend.... thanks


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it is problably the woodpecker. I just got back from west wood park exibit. The guy said that, that wood pecker can do some damage to a tree


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Could it be Termites. If they can destory hole house's a tree is nothing.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL lets hope not...


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Been following the thread, so I'll join the game. 

It's definitely not termites; most North American termites live underground and burrow tunnels to their food source. 

Top 3 choices (guesses  ) in order: 

No established porcupine pop. in Ohio, but close enough to PA that it wouldn't suprise me to hear a few are making their way West. They are forest dwellers and eat the inner bark of a tree when food is not abundant... the shredding of the bark. Plus, most active at night...no sightings. 

I might rule out a bear, but then again........Ohio now has a pop. of black bears in Eastern Ohio....small, but growing. Climb trees, feed on insects and will tear at bark, etc. 

I've seen heavy damage by a woodpecker, but it's not the typical "shredding" type damage showing in these pictures. Could happen though. 

I'm going with the porcupine. I'm guessing there is a small group in north eastern ohio that doesn't recognize state lines! )


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

3 good choices there... What I dont get is why this ONE tree is being chosen.. There are more of this kind of tree all over back there, but nothing.. Also, about 200 feet across you can see a tree that a woodpecker is or has been working on, holes all over it and bark missing but not shredded.. I am going back tomorrow and will get up high as I can to take some closer pictures. I cant carry the ladder back there to get real close ones lol, way to far. Will post the pictures tomorrow and you all can see if you think there is way more damage or not, Im actually getting tired of looking at the stinking tree, but you cant help it , it draws you over lol.. keep hoping to catch something.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Giant prehistoric beaver... If you get pics of it, I'll put you on the news!


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Didnt make it back today, but I will get a picture of that Giant prehistoric beaver for you big daddy lol.......


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Not so sure a pic of a GIANt Prehistoric BEAVER is what we really want to see but i bet it would get around the net real fast
________
EXPERT INSURANCE


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Managed to make it out into the woods today with the camera... and there is wayyyyyyyyyy more damage.... Here are some more photos taken 04/01/07.. alot more work done by something. lol


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I take back all my thoughts on what happened here.
This is really serious now, head for cover we are all in deep trouble.
Wow...
..


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm no expert...wait yes I am, In fact a legend in my own mind. I will go with the piliated wood pecker. Call one of my co-workers Geoff Westerfield tomorrow at 330-644-3802 ext. 3027 and tell him I sent you. He will ask for you to email the pics but he will help sort it out. Porcupine damage tends to be in live trees with a tastey and juicey layer uder the bark. Good luck!


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

WHAT is the matter with you guys ?
Everyone on earth loves a puzzel.

What is the date today april 1st

More commonly known as April fools day.

But a great thread any way.

Capt Hook


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

actually today is april 2nd. lol


----------

